# Compensators



## HDKorp (Aug 10, 2013)

Besides looking cool as hell, I don't know it if they are worth the cash.

What are your thoughts?

Do you own one? If so, bushing or threaded?

Do they really work?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've owned several compensator-equipped pistols over the last few decades, and also owned a few more that had integral porting. Add-on compensators will definitely reduce muzzle flip, but their performance can be highly variable, and even the best comps don't really help the average shooter (except maybe in the "looking cool" area). 

Most add-on compensators will have a VERY small effect on muzzle flip, and the shooter must practice constantly and shoot at a very high level of skill to truly take advantage of this tiny decrease in bounce. In addition, the decrease in bounce/flip is usually only helpful when a shooter has to shoot multiple shots on the same target, or VERY closely-spaced multiple targets (otherwise, it takes longer to move and aim at the new target, so the reduced flip never helps increase your speed). Most average shooters will not see ANY improvement in their high-speed scores, and therefore I usually tell folks that an add-on compensator is mostly a waste of money.

Pros: 
Slight decrease in muzzle flip/bounce
May make pistol look "cool"
Long bushing comps may allow one-hand cocking/cycling of the slide by pushing comp against a hard surface

Cons:
Can be expensive
Most folks will not benefit from the slight reduction in flip
Can have a negative effect on accuracy (depends on pistol and comp, and how well it is fitted)
Makes pistol too long to use some (many?) holsters
Generic add-on comps will have a loose bullet-to-comp-bore fit, and so won't divert much gas to reduce flip
Many comps are for low-pressure pistol cartridges like .45 ACP, where gas pressure is low, so flip reduction is minimal
Can't be used in most competitions, except in unlimited/master classes


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with a lot of that,but not all.

First I have to say I never owned a comp'd gun until I picked up a broken Para with a Hybrid comp,and haven't fixed it yet but I have shot a few comp'd guns.

In 45acp,the above is true because it's hard to make an efficient design for it.It isn't so much pressure directly but gas volume that makes them work,the 2 are connected but they aren't the same.Just changing powder in a round can change the way the comp behaves.A friend years ago had a 38Super with an older 2 port comp,similar to Clark's if it wasn't.The sights basically didn't move but the gun did came straight back at you hard from the hot load.The gun cycled fast so it would shoot as fast as you could handle the push,but the sights were always right there.

As DJ kind of said,you can lose some agility but if they are working right they can be very fast in one spot or hosedowns like sweeping through a rack of plates.He ran this gun a lot in combat matches and I've beaten him with a SA 45 that was resprung with sights and a good trigger.

Some guns need a comp for control or to prevent beating the gun.Bigbores like the 460Roland to the 500.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I think you probably shot the most efficient caliber/comp combo on the market, not to mention one that was well-fitted and matched to the ammo as well. Given those circumstances (and the time and money to put them together), the lack of flip would be startling to most shooters, but again, only fairly advanced shooters would be able to take advantage of even this very effective combo to significantly improve their scores. When you beat the guy with the fancy comped pistol, while shooting only a non-comped/resprung/trigger-adjusted .45, then I have no doubt who the better shooter is -- congrats!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment but I can't say I was the better shooter.He was a bit more accurate but had about 10yrs on me and I was more nimble.Helping prove your point,he was faster on splits in general but I could aquire targets better with varying distances between them,and was quicker between shoot boxes.Some of the guys used to razz me because I'd come sliding into a shoot box prone or on my knees if it required that shooting position,and in shorts (spray paint boxes) when it was hot (oxymoron for FL).That unpoliced brass can hurt,hehe.On short,tight fast courses he'd take me alot,but when things were spread out the whole 50yds I made up for the C's I got pushing it.I never really treated it as a game and more of a tuning exercise.Before I made a run I would jog and hype up while targets were being scored and taped so I was shaking,after I made safe you'd think I had Parkinson's or something.Unfortunately my body doesn't work that way anymore and a long break from shooting in general has me way out of shape.Kids,time and money keep me from getting back into shape the way I was.Had a blast though.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey, a win is a win, no matter how you (legally) get it! Using the brain to beat a faster shooter also helps exercise that important muscle, which might help you save your butt someday in a real confrontation. I used to do the same thing in IDPA, shoot the match with an IWB holster and wearing my street clothes. Gets you used to drawing/shooting/manipulating the carry pistol and gear.


----------

